# Auger belt on late 80's TORO 524



## Aurelius1800 (Jan 13, 2015)

I had to replace the belt and because of the age of the machine I wasnt able to tell the length of the belt. When I went to Canadian Tire to get a new one I simply held the old one up to a new one to discern the length. As this is my first snow blower I consulted my father in law who suggested getting the belt that is one inch shorter than the one that was in it as it will have stretched over time. I think the 38 inch belt is to small as the machine bogs down when I engage the auger, even quits some times. Still runs, although it does labour more than normal and I dont think it throws the snow as far as with the old strecthed belt. 
I think I should go back to the 39 inch belt and see what happens...
Thoughts?
Thanks in advance,
Marcus


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would remove the belt and try turning everything by hand to see if there is a bearing going out.

Too small a belt might cause the machine to not disengage and the auger and or wheel drive to stay running but it has no effect on how it runs when engaged. Well, other that if it's too long it will slip as you can't adjust for slack after a certain point.

If it's loading down it's because something is dragging. You need to find out what that is. If it has separate drive and auger engagement levers see if the wheel drive or the auger/impeller is the one that's loading down the engine by trying them one at a time.

Can you post the model/serial number of your machine ??


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Aurelius1800 said:


> I had to replace the belt and because of the age of the machine I wasnt able to tell the length of the belt. When I went to Canadian Tire to get a new one I simply held the old one up to a new one to discern the length. As this is my first snow blower


+1 with Kiss4afrog and forget getting your snow blower belts from Canadian Tire as it could be just regular automotive belts. You should try getting your belt(s) from a Toro dealer for the real thing (Kevlar) and it could be the reason of all the trouble and check what K4F mentioned.
Don't forget to bring either your old belt and model and year number to the dealer. Good Luck


----------

